# VAG.com required



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

hello guys,any members in dumbarton or glasgow got VAG.com that can hook me up and what kind of fee am i looking at??


thanks scott:thumb:


----------



## samwyard (Jan 20, 2011)

hi there, are you on UK-mkivs.net forums? 

ive been on there for a while now and they have lots of user with vagcom, i just PM'd a guy local to me and gave him beer tokens.

sam


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

hey sam :wave: i am on that forum and scottish vag and golf gti,still nothing

scott


----------



## samwyard (Jan 20, 2011)

have you downloaded there list of VAGcom users?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

i checked on the forum and the closest one was Aberdeen


----------



## kieran1980 (Apr 21, 2010)

The boy at the bottom of this link on Scottish vag does if that helps mate worth sending him a pm
http://www.scottishvag.net/viewtopic.php?f=57&t=72436
:thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

kieran1980 said:


> The boy at the bottom of this link on Scottish vag does if that helps mate worth sending him a pm
> http://www.scottishvag.net/viewtopic.php?f=57&t=72436
> :thumb:


this guy Ads17??


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

M4D YN said:


> this guy Ads17??


i would say so :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

mick said:


> i would say so :thumb:


you no me fella,like to make sure  thats me PMed him and hope he saves the day for me,its driving me spare


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

did you get a look at that link i sent you ??


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

M4D YN said:


> did you get a look at that link i sent you ??


aye, its crackin. really want my wheels refurbed like that now, those ones were great :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

so very well done looking,told you they'd look good,need to do a load of digging now to find out who to go to or arrange courier to england


----------



## kieran1980 (Apr 21, 2010)

M4D YN said:


> this guy Ads17??


Yes mate i know a few people that have used him before he will get back to you :thumb:


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

I can sort you out mate!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

get your own lead off ebay if you have a laptop ..theyre not dear at all


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Theres a guy on svag in Cumbernauld that would possibly be interested in doing this, I will find his username for you if your stuck.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

terrymcg said:


> I can sort you out mate!


hey terry :thumb: are u still staying in armadale??


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

big sincere thanks to the guys that have helped or tried to so far:thumb::thumb:


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

M4D YN said:


> hey terry :thumb: are u still staying in armadale??


Unfortunatley!! Euro-millions aint come up yet!


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

terrymcg said:


> Unfortunatley!! Euro-millions aint come up yet!


hey mate i hear you :wall: i am still sitting waiting too :lol: going to try and see if one of the guys on SVAG get back to me first,as it will save me some amount of fuel and thats one of the probs i need checked :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

verey glad of DW more now,all you guys are *s


----------



## andyg0141 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi, Im in Airdrie and have full vagcom if your still needing the car scanned!

Cheers, Andy


----------

